# MCU upgrade issues



## wesexcellence (12 mo ago)

I just got my 2016 X back yesterday from the MCU upgrade.
I drive away and noticed the button on steering wheel wouldn’t connect to give voice commands.
Then I noticed the top of screen showed no connection. (Pic attached)
Then my maps would go away on nav and lose blocks until totally white.
I got home and plugged in and did software update.
This morning it shows last connected 13 hours ago.
I’ve done rest in vehicle as well as iPhone restart.
My MCU1 always worked flawlessly it I did the upgrade thinking everything would be better.
I’ve contacted taervice and they are remotely looking at it but I think I got a bad MCU.
Thoughts?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Did you reconnect it to your WiFi?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like the tech forgot to connect the antenna to the new MCU.


----------



## wesexcellence (12 mo ago)

iChris93 said:


> Did you reconnect it to your WiFi?


Yes it drops driving And on Wi-Fi at home.


----------



## wesexcellence (12 mo ago)

garsh said:


> Sounds like the tech forgot to connect the antenna to the new MCU.


If I knew how I would do it myself…I hate making another appointment and driving over an hour to drop it off etc…

I owned car audio shops for 23 years so I know my way around a dashboard. Lol


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

This is something that Mobile Service can do. They're not allowed to do the initial MCU upgrade for some reason, but they can check connections and maybe swap out a bad one.


----------



## wesexcellence (12 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> This is something that Mobile Service can do. They're not allowed to do the initial MCU upgrade for some reason, but they can check connections and maybe swap out a bad one.


Well I'm dropping it back off to service tomorrow so let's hope they repair or replace MCU2!

Thanks


----------

